# May I speak with..



## juanito705

Hi, I need to call a friend in Seoul and I have a no Korean language skills. Could someone please help me to say "Hello, may I please speak with - ?". If you could spell it phonetically using the english alphabet that would be perfect. 

I Appreciate the Help!


----------



## soupdragon78

Hi Juanito.
I'm not an expert but I am studying Korean and there is a unit in my course book that covers polite phone conversations. You could try saying:

"Yoboseyo (hello), chueysong hajiman (excuse me but)  {your friend's name} + chom pakwo chuseyo ( please put me onto + {your friend's name})

So: "Yoboseyo? Chueysong hajiman, Chin-Mae chom pakwo chuseyo."

Maybe one of the helpful native speakers has a better idea. As I said, I am just copying this from my book.

I hope it helps, good luck with the call.

Soup


----------



## juanito705

thank you so much for your help. The conversation was successfull, though I only needed to say "yoboseyo" before my friend recognized my voice and aweful american accent...hahaha..I thought it would be funny to have him let me say the whole phrase just to see how I would have sounded in the event someone else answered the phone....the result: "you probably would have been on the phone for an hour trying to say the phrase correctly"....guess I'll stick with romance languages 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## sseung

it's hard to pronounce Korean but you've made it with just 'yoboseyo'!

And i'm glad to see someone who learns my native language. keep up the good work


----------



## 코미디 갤러리

juanito705 said:


> thank you so much for your help. The conversation was successfull, though I only needed to say "yoboseyo" before my friend recognized my voice and aweful american accent...hahaha..I thought it would be funny to have him let me say the whole phrase just to see how I would have sounded in the event someone else answered the phone....the result: "you probably would have been on the phone for an hour trying to say the phrase correctly"....guess I'll stick with romance languages
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


 
Reminds me of this bus driver who didn't even understand this (apparently) English speaker who tried to ask him "does this bus go to Gang Nam Yeok?" in Korean even though her pronunciation was decent.


----------

